# Urgent!!!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just want to remind everyone to please vote for Aspen at...

*DogPedic™ Sleep System Pawsitively Fabulous Photo Contest | Orthopedic Memory Foam Dog Cushion
*
ETA: And to those of you who have voted, a big THANK YOU!! Contest ends in December 2010 but this means a lot to me if we win!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Done! best of luck


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Aspen is by far the best out of all those dogs! :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> Aspen is by far the best out of all those dogs! :biggrin:


Thank you. He isn't on top though, so we need more votes!!


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm having issues voting, it says my email is already registered I tried diff ones and it still says the same even tho i dont remeber ever registering for the site, anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

merlin371 said:


> I'm having issues voting, it says my email is already registered I tried diff ones and it still says the same even tho i dont remeber ever registering for the site, anyone else having the same issue?


Maybe someone you know used your email??


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, its saying the same thing for me to....


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Yeah, its saying the same thing for me to....


This is soooo not fair!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I had trouble a while back too....:frown:
I'll keep trying, though!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I had trouble too, but that is not unusual for me with these voting things. I will try again tomorrow and sooner or later I will get it to cooperate. I never know if it's me, or the site, but it happens to me a lot. As I said will keep trying, after all you gave me the tip on ordering one of these for Blaze and we will be doing so this week, can't wait to try it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

More than likely you've voted already - I know I did, roughly the beginning of August sometime. I tried again yesterday but it kept saying my email addresss was already registered....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah! I voted. And Aspen sent me a nice note thanking me. What a polite boy! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm going to try with a different email...

WOOT!!! Count two more votes for Aspen!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I'm going to try with a different email...


Oooohhh! Good idea. I just voted 3 more times!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen says thanks to everyone!!! :wink:


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

yay worked this time :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Woohoo! It worked! Aspen got my vote! :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> Woohoo! It worked! Aspen got my vote! :biggrin:


Yes!! Thank you sooo much. It wasn't just me with the problems. Apparently, a lot of people were having the same problems. Admin fixed it...


----------

